# contrast enhanced - GE has just recieved



## mainella@umich.edu (Nov 1, 2011)

GE has just recieved FDA approval on an advanced application for breast imaging called SenoBright.  This application uses contrast to help provide functional information about the breast.  Has anyone looked into this?  Would we be charging for digital mamm or would this be coded as unlisted?
any help with this would be appreciated.
Nina


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

mainella@umich.edu said:


> GE has just recieved FDA approval on an advanced application for breast imaging called SenoBright.  This application uses contrast to help provide functional information about the breast.  Has anyone looked into this?  Would we be charging for digital mamm or would this be coded as unlisted?
> any help with this would be appreciated.
> Nina



Would need more information on how the application actually works.  Is this like an MRI since contrast is used?  I imagine GE will have some suggestions for coding that can be researched...new technology it might even get a temporary code!


----------



## mmaclachlan (Nov 30, 2011)

I would definitely check with GE.  As part of selling a new technology, they should provide you information on how to bill it.  I would also ask them if they have discussed authorization requirements with any of the major insurance carriers (ie. Medicaid, BCBS, etc.) or if they will even pay for it.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 1, 2011)

ACR recommends coding for the digital mammography (G0202-G0206) along with 76499 for the additional contrast enhanced imaging.


----------

